# 2014 Altima USB (cant read anything but mp3s)



## mattjnolan (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a flash drive of about 1000 .wav (lossless) files.

My new 2014 Altima with the upgraded stereo will not recognize anything but the 4 mp3s I have...

How do I get it to recognize ANY LOSSLESS music files?
WAV, Flac, etc..


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

you'll have to look in the owners manual to see what the system can process.


----------



## mattjnolan (Jan 10, 2014)

The manual says it only reads mp3s and WMAs.

I was hoping there might be drivers out there that I can install onto the car's system via USB.


----------

